# I know I'm way off topic AGAIN,,,,



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

If anybody has Netflix,

I recommend watching "DAMAGES" , excellent series with GLENN CLOSE 

Currently checking out "FOYLE's WAR" very good so far, takes place in England while hitler has already begun his attacks across Europe .


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I've been watching "Continuum" and "Revolution" recently. Good stuff - Continuum is kinda time-travel SciFi-ish, while Revolution is post-Apocalyptic SciFi-ish stuff...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Off topic is my favorite topic. :watching:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

_Foyle's War_ contains the best piece of female TV-drama acting I've ever seen.
Honeysuckle Weeks, at the time a young and delicious strawberry blonde, did a superb job of depicting eager youthful naïvete.
As an experienced amateur actor, I am in awe.

Michael Kitchen, who played DCS Foyle, is equally amazing, in that he can say more with a facial expression than anyone else could by reading an entire paragraph out loud.
Most of the other cast members are also very good indeed, including those who only were hired for one episode.
Jean and I have watched the series through three times.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> <Snip>
> As an experienced amateur actor, I am in awe.


I see you as more of a Professional Amateur


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Blue Bloods is where it's at!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> I see you as more of a Professional Amateur


Do you mean that I am very good at being only an amateur? That I am professionally amateurish?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

How about "Dexter" A serial killer , who we love to watch him kill people.

"Breaking Bad " I thoroughly enjoyed , very good. The whole meth lab thing was not a come on and watch me tv series, but it grabs ahold of you and won't let go.

"House of cards ". Kevin Spacey, top five ranked

Why don't you just tell me the movie you would like to see. ( Kramer) lol.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Do you mean that I am very good at being only an amateur? That I am professionally amateurish?


Nah, you can have more fun as an amateur than you can as a professional.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Gotta stop watching these British programs. 
Almost drove on the wrong side of the road today!!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> Gotta stop watching these British programs.
> Almost drove on the wrong side of the road today!!!


My ex-wife and I were driving down a British country lane, bordered with low hedgerows. We came to a long curve to the left, and, way ahead, we could see an oncoming car.
For several moments, we were both absolutely convinced that the oncoming car was on our side of the road, and that there was going to be a head-on collision.
Our fear was nonsense, of course. But the illusion was visually convincing. We had to talk ourselves out of it.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

My two current favorites are justified a supernatural.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> I've been watching "Continuum" and "Revolution" recently. Good stuff - Continuum is kinda time-travel SciFi-ish, while Revolution is post-Apocalyptic SciFi-ish stuff...


You owe me 42 episodes of my life, I want back. Lol.

Just kidding, I really enjoyed revolution.

I kinda starts off really bad, but I gave it a chance.

Thanks, I really enjoyed it .

Pic


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

House of Cards should not be missed. If you haven't seen any of it you can catch back episodes on Neyflix and the new season has just begun.
GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

goldwing said:


> House of Cards should not be missed. If you haven't seen any of it you can catch back episodes on Neyflix and the new season has just begun.
> GW


House of cards is great!!

Waiting for new season.

Between shooting handguns of course, and logging into handgunforum.net


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Hell.....I'd be a happy camper if they just brought Gun Smoke back. rayer:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ooooh...Miss Kitty!


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Ooooh...Miss Kitty!


Down, boy....


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

For me, GunSmoke was interesting to watch, not only because I thought it was a great show, but because of all the actors and actresses that got their start by appearing on it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I loved _Gunsmoke_ on the radio, and liked it even better after I'd seen its first star, William Conrad, on TV.
The incongruity between what the radio had me imagining as Matt Dillon's appearance, versus William Conrad's real appearance, was a terrible-but funny-shock.

And where is Miss Kitty, now that I'm old enough for her?
(Dead, of course. In 1989.)


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Here she is


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone remember "Chester", Marshall Dillon's original deputy?

Arness was 6-07" and served in WWII in Anzio, Italy. He was severely wounded and his right leg(?) gave him grief thru-out the rest of his life. 

At times, he had trouble mounting a horse, which would be difficult if you're starring in a tv series show-casing a US Marshall back in the day. 

He died in 2011 at the age of 88. 

RIP Marshall Dillon.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> Here she is
> 
> View attachment 959
> 
> ...


Pant, pant, pant...

And tell that big galoot to take his hands offa my gal!
(Well, my _other_ gal, anyway...after Jean and Audrey Hepburn.)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

For some reason, PettiCoat Junction just came to mind.

There was Uncle Joe and his three nieces. Betty Jo, Bobby Jo and........and I can't recall the last one. 

Now I do.....Billie Jo. :mrgreen:


----------

